# Dirt 2 speichern im offline Account



## Jarafi (27. November 2010)

Abend,
Ich bin gestern im Saturn über Dirt 2 gestoßen für 10 €, wills mir noch holen, nur das Windows Live stört mich.

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob auch im Offline Profil die Spielforschritte gespeichert werden?`oder ob ich online sein muss.

Danke

Grüße jarafi


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. November 2010)

Wenn du das Spiel zum ersten mal spielst öffner sich ja so ein Fenster zur Anmeldung...

Wenn du da etwas rumsuchst, kannst du einen Offline Account erstellen.
Vielleicht nutzt dir das ja was.


----------



## Jarafi (28. November 2010)

Hey, danke aber das weis ich.

Ich wollte wissen ob ich ohne online Account meine fortschritte speichern kann.

Grüße


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar. Du kannst auch den offl. acc. in einen onl. acc. wandeln und umgekehrt. Letzteres funktioniert nur solange der onl. acc. nicht an deine Live Id gebunden ist. Dh. Im Spiel darfst du dich nicht im GFWL Marktplatz einloggen oder vom Marktplatz aus darfst du nicht dein Spiel Profil einloggen.

In Beiden Fällen aktiviert es den Kontomanager für das Spiel Profil (Transfer von Punkten, DLc abrechnen, etc..) Das Spielprofil ist dann untrennbar mit deiner live ID verschmolzen. Klartext, du übergibst MS die exklusive Kontrolle über dieses Spiele Profil.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Dezember 2010)

ups..double impact


----------

